

Game Development with Unity 2D – part 5: A grid of Roman centuriae - ppolsinelli
http://designagame.eu/2014/06/game-development-unity-2d-part-5-grid-roman-centuriae/

======
TheMakeA
It's buried in the original post, but a great resource for all things
hexagonal grids is
[http://www.redblobgames.com/grids/hexagons/](http://www.redblobgames.com/grids/hexagons/)

